# Rifle sale



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

Are we allowed to advertise private sale of a rifle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes.

http://www.predatortalk.com/forum/10-buy-sell-trade/


----------

